# Refurbishing faded ice house denier fabric



## bjmeinders (Oct 20, 2010)

Has anyone attempted to repair/re-coat the fabric on their portables with a denier fabric? I may purchase a used portable that appears to show some fade from the sun. Also, from looking inside, the 600 denier fabric is starting show wear, as in daylight is visible though the material.

My only concern is the elements making it's way thought the fabric, and causing issues such as wind, rain, temperature etc. I was curious if they make a chemical that replenishes the fabric. My idea was to coat it with a can of waterproofing that is used on canvas tents, boots, etc.


----------

